# How to add a bluetooth module for a 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Are you asking about the Bluetooth Module for audio streaming ?


----------



## Field General (Nov 9, 2014)

brian v said:


> Are you asking about the Bluetooth Module for audio streaming ?


Yes, I believe so. 

I'd like to be able to stream audio from my phone or ipod as well as take phone calls with it (which I hear you can do). 

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you look into the Bluetooth settings that are installed at present on your LTZ ? 

Look Up Phone settings .


----------



## Field General (Nov 9, 2014)

brian v said:


> Did you look into the Bluetooth settings that are installed at present on your LTZ ?
> 
> Look Up Phone settings .


I did all of the above and all I can say is..

You sir are the real MVP. 

Thanks for that. I'll be sticking around the forum a bit as I get familiar with the car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Bluetooth PDIM some of us have installed is directly behind the change holder in front of the shift lever. Pull the kick panel and change holder out and look. If you have a PDIM you might be able to get bluetooth stereo by swapping the PDIM (assuming you can find one which appears to getting rather difficult.) Follow the link in my sig for the thread here showing how to check for the PDIM.


----------

